

The Evolution of Google Nexus in 3 seconds - VanHamersly
http://gadgetlove.com/blog/the-evolution-of-the-nexus-5-in-3-seconds

======
VanHamersly
Saw this making the rounds and trying to see if others think there is any link
between screen size and Android market share Is bigger better?

